# Vossen Wheels Gallery Thread



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

​​​​​​​​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

*Tinted Gloss Black | Vossen's all-new finish | CVT, CV3-R and VFS-2
*
Vossen’s all-new finish, Tinted Gloss Black, is now available for the CVT, CV3-R and VFS-2 models. Originally debuted as a standard finish for the Hybrid Forged HF-1 wheel earlier this year, Tinted Gloss Black brings a new tone to some of Vossen’s most classic and trendsetting wheels.






Learn all about our new Finish, Tinted Gloss Black, by visiting our website here. 
































































Contact [email protected] | +1-305-463-7778

Or fill out this Contact Form to find a dealer near you.
​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)




----------

